
Ask HN: Is it viable to make a living learning/creating niche IT solutions? - camperdev
I want to make a living as a freelancer but am interested in other routes besides the usual web&#x2F;mobile developer. With knowledge of application development, basic electrionics &amp; IoT, how viable is it going around finding small businesses and creating&#x2F;selling niche hardware&#x2F;software solutions? Any examples of individuals doing this?
======
raooll
Hi,

I'm also working on doing the same. You can find inspiration at
[http://indiehackers.com/products](http://indiehackers.com/products)

